# Led lighting



## fkwng88 (Jan 2, 2015)

Anyone recalled what percentage discounted in the past Boxing day sales at Jl aquatics and King Ed?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Equipment is usually only discounted 10-15% since markups are much lower on equipment than on livestock.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

all i remember about my led i bought from them was it was so good i couldn't say no haha. I wasn't even looking to buy one

*at King eds


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

yah kay is so nice at King Ed, he made me a deal on a fx6 that I swear it was below cost lol. btw it was only a month ago. i wouldn't wait till boxing day, he can work a deal out for you.


----------

